# Man kann Aale doch züchten!



## aalbeschwörer (14. Mai 2010)

Falls es das Thema schon gab tuts mir leid, hab jetzt auf die schnelle nichts dazu gefunden, darum wollte ich mal diesem Link reinstellen

http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nac...folgreiche-aalzucht-in-japan-gelungen-003.htm

Auch wenn es sich dabei "nur" um die japanischen Verwandten handelt, finde ich es trotzdem super, dass es scheinbar doch möglich ist!

Gruß aalbeschwörer


----------



## Bassey (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Man kann Aale doch züchten!*

Es wäre super, wenn dies auch bei unserem Angullia Angullia ginge, dann würden die Glasaale nicht mehr abgefischt werden zum fressen!!!


----------



## Laserbeak (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Man kann Aale doch züchten!*

Die Geschichte mit den japanischen Aalen ist aber eigentlich ein alter Hut. Diese Nachricht war schon vor einem oder zwei Jahren im Netz zu finden. Da gab es auch ein Statement, warum es mit unserem europäischen Aal nivht funktioniert. Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass die Eiablage unter Zugabe von Hormonen geklappt hat, man aber wohl nicht weiß, was genau die Aallarven fressen.

So oder so ähnlich war das......


----------



## Theradon (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Man kann Aale doch züchten!*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit den japanischen Aalen ist aber eigentlich ein alter Hut. Diese Nachricht war schon vor einem oder zwei Jahren im Netz zu finden. Da gab es auch ein Statement, warum es mit unserem europäischen Aal nivht funktioniert. Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass die Eiablage unter Zugabe von Hormonen geklappt hat, man aber wohl nicht weiß, was genau die Aallarven fressen.
> 
> So oder so ähnlich war das......



du sagst es genau so weit ist die Forschung


----------



## xAlex (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Man kann Aale doch züchten!*



Bassey schrieb:


> Es wäre super, wenn dies auch bei unserem Angullia Angullia ginge, dann würden die Glasaale nicht mehr abgefischt werden zum fressen!!!




Selbst wenn nur der Asiatische Aal gezüchtet werden kann, würden die Asiaten vllt. dann ihre eigenen gezüchteten Glasaale mampfen, da vllt. günstiger....

Also ein guter Erfolg.


----------



## aalbeschwörer (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Man kann Aale doch züchten!*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit den japanischen Aalen ist aber eigentlich ein alter Hut. Diese Nachricht war schon vor einem oder zwei Jahren im Netz zu finden. Da gab es auch ein Statement, warum es mit unserem europäischen Aal nivht funktioniert. Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass die Eiablage unter Zugabe von Hormonen geklappt hat, man aber wohl nicht weiß, was genau die Aallarven fressen.
> 
> So oder so ähnlich war das......





Ich war mir relativ sicher gelesen zu haben, dass die Japaner genau wie die Europäer dieses Problem hatten, also dass ihnen immer die Aallarven vor der Nase wegstarben, weil man die Nahrung nicht kannte. Von daher wäre es vllt schon ein Durchbruch, wenn man es schafft die japanischen Aale unabhängig vom natürlichen Zyklus zu vermehren, wer weiß vllt kann man die Methoden ja auch auf unsere europäischen Schlängler anwenden. Wäre aber auf jeden Fall schonmal ein Fortschritt, wenn der Hunger der Asiaten auf den europäischen Aal dadurch abnehmen würde.


----------



## Sneep (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Man kann Aale doch züchten!*

Hallo,

die Japaner sind in der Lage Aale zu vermehren. Ich kann nicht sagen, um welche Art es sich handelt.
 Da sich alle Aalarten ähnlich vermehren, dürften die Ergebnisse dort zumindest in Teilen auf unseren Aal übertragbar sein.
Bei diesen Versuchen, werden die Tiere mit Hormonen zur Reife gebracht und in einem Röhrensystem unter Druck gesetzt um die Verhältnisse in der Tiefsee zu simulieren. 

Vor einigen Jahren wurde das Ablaichen im Fernsehen gezeigt. 

Die weiblichen Tiere schwellen extrem an und sehen aus wie eine dicke Salami mit viel zu kleinem Kopf.
In der durchsichtigen Röhre gab das Weibchen unzählige, kleine weiße Eier ab.

Die Japaner haben auch lebende Larven gezogen, aber das Problem ist das fehlende Wissen um die Ernährung der Larven.

Dadurch verenden alle Jungtiere nach kurzer Zeit.

Bis dort in Durchbruch erzielt wird, ist es vermutlich für unsere Aale zu spät. Selbst wenn das Problem der Fütterung gelöst wird, sind noch sehr viele weitere Fragen nicht gelöst.

sneep


----------



## Bassey (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Man kann Aale doch züchten!*

Und wenn die Forscher die Aale vermehren und dann im natürlichen Resort aussetzen, damit diese ihren "natürlichen" weg im Golfstrom finden können... wäre doch eine Möglichkeit...


----------



## aalbeschwörer (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Man kann Aale doch züchten!*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Japaner sind in der Lage Aale zu vermehren. Ich kann nicht sagen, um welche Art es sich handelt.
> Da sich alle Aalarten ähnlich vermehren, dürften die Ergebnisse dort zumindest in Teilen auf unseren Aal übertragbar sein.
> ...




Wenn ich deine Aussage richtig verstehe, hast du wohl nicht ganz mitbekommen was der Stand der Dinge ist. Die Japaner haben diese Aallarven so weit bekommen, dass diese erwachsen und geschlechtsreif geworden sind, darum hieß es auch dass sie jetzt Aale der 2. Generation geboren haben, also in der Zucht geborene Aale, haben wieder abgelaicht!


----------



## Sneep (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Man kann Aale doch züchten!*

Hallo,

du hast recht.

Wenn man mit den entsprechenden Begriffen googelt findet man zahlreiche Seiten, die diese Meldung bringen.

Stammt sogar schon von Anfang April.

Seltsam, dass das bei uns überhaupt kein Thema war.

SneeP


----------



## aalbeschwörer (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Man kann Aale doch züchten!*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> du hast recht.
> 
> ...





Deshalb konnte ich mir auch erst kaum vorstellen, der Erste zu sein, der darüber im Forum schreibt . 

Da i.d.R beim Thema Flussaale in der Literatur oft der japanische, amerikanische und europäische zusammen genannt werden (obwohl es sehr wohl noch andere Aalarten gibt die im Süßwasser leben), hab ich ja immernoch die Hoffnung, dass wir bald unsere Aalproblematik gelöst haben.


----------

